
Neurological Implications of Covid-19 Raise Concerns - doener
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/the-new-brain/202004/neurological-implications-covid-19-raise-concerns
======
_-_T_-_
Doubts have been raised about the validity of this hypothesis -
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/jmv.25828](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/jmv.25828)

